# Simplest way to get sodium chlorate ?



## Renaldas (Aug 17, 2010)

What is the simplest way to produce sodium chlorate for palladium precipitation?
I read, it can be produced from NaCl, am I right?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 17, 2010)

You can check this out;

http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Chem_Chlorate.html


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 17, 2010)

Yep...but you need an electrolytical cell.

Do you want to see the process?..take a look at http://www.youtube.com writting "sodium chlorate" in the searching box

Do you want to know more about the process and make it without using an electrolytical cell?... take a look at http://www.freepatentsonline.com wrtiting sodium chlorate in the searchig box.

Do you want to get some NaClO3 in your country?,well ask for it to the people that makes pirotechnics,they use it to color their fires.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## pha (Aug 18, 2010)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Yep...but you need an electrolytical cell.....
> 
> ....Do you want to get some NaClO3 in your country?,well ask for it to the people that makes pirotechnics,they use it to color their fires.
> 
> ...



NaClO3 is allmost never used in pyrotechnics because it's hygroscopic and because it's too unstable (making mixtures impact and friction sensitive). It's still used as a weed-killer in some countries but is outlawed more and more.

-Peter


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 19, 2010)

Renaldas and Peter:

Where are you from?

Sodium and potassium chlorates are used in pyrotechnics here in Mexico,both are prohibited by law but you may prepare them by your own to precipitate palladium.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1lb-Sodium-Chlorate-Crystal-99-9-Pure-Gold-Refining-/280488415254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

says nothing about not shipping international.


----------



## pha (Aug 20, 2010)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Renaldas and Peter:
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> ...



I'm from Denmark.
Potassium chlorate is often used in pyrotechnics, and is considered safe in some combinations, and unsafe in others. To use Sodium chlorate in pyro is asking for troubles.
The simplest way to make sodium chlorate at home is to boil down a solution of sodium hypochlorite (Chlorox). This will produce a mixture of sodium chloride and sodium chlorate. If boiling is done to the point of beginning of crystallisation, the solution yeld sodium chlorate crystals on cooling. The solution will contain most of sodium chloride, and the crystals don't need further treatment for our use in preticipation of Pd.
-Peter


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 20, 2010)

pha said:


> Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:
> 
> 
> > Renaldas and Peter:
> ...



Hopefully you don't have neighbors. How much sodium chlorate does a gallon of clorox yeild?


----------



## pha (Aug 20, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> pha said:
> 
> 
> > Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:
> ...



The smell is not a big issue here, since above 80 °C all hypochlorite is gone, and the remaining salts are odorless.
Using HCl/Chlorox to dissolve gold is much worse.
I never use this method for making chlorate, but I tried it out many years ago when I worked some time in a lab.
The yeld is bad, because of the low concentration of sodium hypochlorite in chlorox, and because of the ratio between Cl and ClO3 (you get 2 NaCl for each NaClO3), but if you are really carefull maybe 50 g/gallon chlorox. This isn't a lot, but goes a long way in the Pd recovery process. The process can be simplified and the yeld increased by using industrial sodium hypochlorite solution wich is much more concentrated (and cheaper) than chlorox, and available in most countries.

As a sidenote I would like to mention a discussion somewhere on this forum, where somebody mentioned, that you can use Chlorox *instead* of Chlorate for the Pd recovery. I have tried it a couple of times, and it seems to work perfect. The advantage by using Chlorate is that it doesn't dillute the solution.
-Peter


----------



## T3sl4 (Aug 29, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> You can check this out;
> 
> http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Chem_Chlorate.html



Ha...that's me.

FYI, if anyone's interested, I still have a bunch of pounds of the stuff laying around. It can be safely shipped within the US.

Tim


----------

